# 1st Visa run



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello,

any tips for my first visa run.

I live in DF, not an US Citizen.

I want it as cheap as possible  And of course successful.

Regards


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Head for your home country and visit a Consulate. There are no shortcuts and you can't start in Mexico


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

sparks said:


> Head for your home country and visit a Consulate. There are no shortcuts and you can't start in Mexico


Hello,

i wasn't asked for a short-cut.

I might have to repeat my question.

I want to read options for a visa-run.

When i contacted the Embassy in Belize for all the requirements i was told i can go to ANY 
Embassy doesn't have to be the embassy of my home-country which is in europe, i know i have to leave Mexico, i never argued about that, but i need 3-4 month to get my income ready for the application, so i would need to renew my FMM

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm just using the logic in my own head - no personal experience. What sort of Visa are you in Mexico on at the moment ? When we obtained our permanent visas not only did we have to provide financial supporting docs - we had to provide docs from the police saying we played well with others. I'm not sure you can get that from anywhere other than your home country.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

Gatos said:


> I'm just using the logic in my own head - no personal experience. What sort of Visa are you in Mexico on at the moment ? When we obtained our permanent visas not only did we have to provide financial supporting docs - we had to provide docs from the police saying we played well with others. I'm not sure you can get that from anywhere other than your home country.


i chose the regular visitor visa (FMM) to see if Mexico is right for me.

I work online for my German Employer but he doesn't care where i live.

So he will issue a proof of employment as well in addition my bank statements and a Criminal Record Printout i did request through my German Embassy in Mexico City.

I don't look for the Permanent Visa, i want the residente temporale, but as i said, i would be ready in about 2-3 month.

Regards

Dennis


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

When I first applied, I found a site listing everything I should bring along to apply. This was a long list, and when I arrived at the window, the clerk was pleased and amazed that she didn't have to send me away for lack of any item. If you do the same, the process will be painless.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

if you did it at your countries embassy, did u got the visa the same day or was there a waiting period ?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We did it at the Mexican 'consulate' in our home country - and it was one LONG day. (But we had taken a trial run earlier to make sure we were properly prepared).


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

dennis82 said:


> if you did it at your countries embassy, did u got the visa the same day or was there a waiting period ?


It was over 12 years ago, but if memory serves reasonably well, we had to wait several weeks and go back to pick it up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Dennis,
It must be done at a Mexican consulate or embassy in the country of your legal residence. Were you a resident in Belize? If not, you may have to go back to your home country to apply. You cannot do it in Mexico, and you cannot renew your tourist permit in Mexico, so you will have to return to Belize, at the very least, it seems.
These are the new procedures, since 2012.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

dennis82 said:


> i chose the regular visitor visa (FMM) to see if Mexico is right for me.
> 
> I work online for my German Employer but he doesn't care where i live.
> 
> ...


Make sure your bank statements are officially stamped by the bank, every page,front and back. Printouts are not allowed.

I learned this after my first attempt to get permanent


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Perrier said:


> Make sure your bank statements are officially stamped by the bank, every page, front and back. Printouts are not allowed.
> 
> I learned this after my first attempt to get permanent


It must depend on the office. I haven't seen a bank printed statement for years and years. When I switched to Residencial Permanente, I gave them copies of PDFs. But that was about 7 years ago. After 5 years on an RP, I switched to citizen, no bank statements required.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Perrier said:


> Make sure your bank statements are officially stamped by the bank, every page,front and back. Printouts are not allowed.


So you're missing a few statements and you head to the bank to get replacements. The clerk there prints off *pdf* files. Their laser printer or yours? What is the difference? Something tells me that your case was special. 

Sometimes the agent at the consulate are simply cruel for no reason.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> So you're missing a few statements and you head to the bank to get replacements. The clerk there prints off *pdf* files. Their laser printer or yours? What is the difference? Something tells me that your case was special.
> 
> Sometimes the agent at the consulate are simply cruel for no reason.


Sure they have a reason, joaquin, to flaunt their bureaucratic power!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> So you're missing a few statements and you head to the bank to get replacements. The clerk there prints off *pdf* files. Their laser printer or yours? What is the difference? Something tells me that your case was special.
> 
> Sometimes the agent at the consulate are simply cruel for no reason.


The guy at the consulate in Miami was exceptionally helpful. We took a trial run with all our paperwork/supporting docs. He looked everything over and made recommendations - like I think he asked for 12 months worth of bank statements or something. We had a house hunting trip planned for the next week. He said go on that trip first and then come back. When we did come back - I really hadn't paid much attention to the permanent/temporary thing - but I said to the guy - we are going to Mexico and we are staying forever. He took all the paperwork and said - go have lunch. When we returned he had a big smile on his face and said - congrats, you have been approved for a permanent visa. We had prepared a menaje de casa as well. Let's say normal closing time was 5PM - this guy stayed with us until at least 7PM until the menaje was approved and properly printed etc. We were the only three people left in the building at that point.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

hey 

so after my first visa run i got back into mexico and wanna finish now all paperwork.

My bank in germany said they can put a stamp and signature on the statement.

I get payed from germany to my account but i work "online".

Do they need 3 month of statements or 6 or 12 ?

It's hard to get an answer from them.

Last answer i got is i need to show them my legal residency/ Visa Stamp or passport.

As well as a letter from my employer and the bank statements.

But he wrote need to be with apostille/ legalization


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dennis82 said:


> hey
> 
> so after my first visa run i got back into mexico and wanna finish now all paperwork.
> 
> ...


When I first got a permanent visa, some years ago now, I gave them copies of bank statements. The statements were not certified or apostilled. I gave them a translation of them but they weren't interested in it. I can't remember if it was six months or three months, but I am pretty sure it was not 12 months.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm a little confused - granted it has been 4+ years now - but the only people that had any interest in our financial information was the consulate in the US. INM in Mexico never asked a single money related question. We printed off 6 months of statements for the account we had the most money in at the time - not every account we had - and took a trial run to the consulate to let them look over our paperwork. Everything - the conversation and paperwork were in English. The guy at the embassy suggested that when we returned for real we bring 12 months of bank statements. 

I am far from an expert - but from your description - I would have my German employer deposit my pay into a German bank and pull it into Mexico as needed. If you are not earning Pesos you don't need to inform Mexico of your income - and would pay Germany whatever taxes are due. 

Or - is it that your savings alone are not sufficient to cover Mexico's income requirement and you need to provide proof of German employment ? I guess since I came into Mexico as retired that never was a concern for us.

Am I missing something ?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You don't need proof of employment if working online. Just bank statements


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> You don't need proof of employment if working online. Just bank statements


I guess my concern was - if the funds in the account were not 'sufficient/ substantial' and the consulate was looking for some sort of 'promise' of employment into the future. But I have no idea.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I understood the original post to be asking where to do a simple exit/re-entry to renew the FMM so the OP would have another 180 days, sufficient to get him to the point of starting the RT process, not about the eventual RT process. 

You have to be able to enter whatever visa run country you choose, so that may limit your choices based on your home country - for example, if you're from Yemen, I would advise against the US at the moment. 

Are you trying to do this by land or by air? 

I'd do it by air, myself, because that's a lot faster and safer. You can pick someplace with cheap direct airfare and a tourist attraction or two and make it a weekend getaway - fly out saturday morning and fly back sunday evening. Where you go won't matter as far as the visa run, as long as the other country lets you in, because you're flying back to the same Mexico entry point (DF) regardless.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

eastwind said:


> I understood the original post to be asking where to do a simple exit/re-entry to renew the FMM so the OP would have another 180 days, sufficient to get him to the point of starting the RT process, not about the eventual RT process.
> 
> You have to be able to enter whatever visa run country you choose, so that may limit your choices based on your home country - for example, if you're from Yemen, I would advise against the US at the moment.
> 
> ...


I found the terminology "visa run" a little confusing as well, and at first I thought the same as you. But, it appears that the OP has gone to Belize and now has a canje for an RT and is now asking about information regarding finalizing the process. I was under the understanding the all of the financial information was given to the consulate in (in this case) Belize for their approval, so I am a little confused as to where the OP really is in the process.

Dennis82, could you please clarify? - and please don't use the term visa when referring to an FMM because the FMM is a permit, not a visa. The residente temoporal/permanente are the two main visa types. I think being clearer will get you better information since several folks here have been through the same process.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

eastwind said:


> I understood the original post to be asking where to do a simple exit/re-entry to renew the FMM so the OP would have another 180 days, sufficient to get him to the point of starting the RT process, not about the eventual RT process. . .
> . . . .
> .


Yes, that was my understanding as well, that he was trying to get a new 180-day visa to but him another few months.

.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

The Mexican Consulate refers to the 180-day (max) document as a " Visa de visitante" or on their English page as a "Visitor's Visa." They list three types of visas: visa de visitante, visa de residente temporal, and visa de residente permante. At least this is the terminology that the Houston Consulate uses.

.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

TurtleToo said:


> Yes, that was my understanding as well, that he was trying to get a new 180-day visa to but him another few months.


Ha ha! Lots of typing mistakes today! I meant to say: "to *buy* him another few months" of course. 

.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TurtleToo said:


> The Mexican Consulate refers to the 180-day (max) document as a " Visa de visitante" or on their English page as a "Visitor's Visa." They list three types of visas: visa de visitante, visa de residente temporal, and visa de residente permante. At least this is the terminology that the Houston Consulate uses.
> 
> .


That's awfully confusing of them! On the INM website they refer to the FMM as "the migratory document for people who don't require a visa" and they never use the word visa in relation to the FMM. INM is in charge of both the visas and the FMM, while on the other hand the consulates are still fairly new to the RT/RP visa process - they didn't start to deal with visas until November 2012 - and they actually have nothing to do with the FMM, so it's understandable that they might be confused about it.

In the end none of this semantics stuff matters much, but I just find that calling the FMM a visa causes confusion with the other proper visa types and since Mexican immigration doesn't use the term either it makes sense to me to follow their protocol.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

circle110 said:


> That's awfully confusing of them! On the INM website they refer to the FMM as "the migratory document for people who don't require a visa" and they never use the word visa in relation to the FMM. INM is in charge of both the visas and the FMM, while on the other hand the consulates are still fairly new to the RT/RP visa process - they didn't start to deal with visas until November 2012 - and they actually have nothing to do with the FMM, so it's understandable that they might be confused about it.
> 
> In the end none of this semantics stuff matters much, but I just find that calling the FMM a visa causes confusion with the other proper visa types and since Mexican immigration doesn't use the term either it makes sense to me to follow their protocol.


Yes, it is confusing considering what you say the INM website states. An FMM is a migratory document which EVERONE except Mexican citizens is required to fill out regardless of whether you are entering as a tourist, RT, or RP. As a tourist, marking the box "tourist", it serves as your tourist visa. For RTs and RPs it is still required to fill out and hand in the other half at whichever end, entering or leaving, depending on which end you filled it out in the first place.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> Yes, it is confusing considering what you say the INM website states. An FMM is a migratory document which EVERONE except Mexican citizens is required to fill out regardless of whether you are entering as a tourist, RT, or RP. As a tourist, marking the box "tourist", it serves as your tourist visa. For RTs and RPs it is still required to fill out and hand in the other half at whichever end, entering or leaving, depending on which end you filled it out in the first place.


 Actually, even Mexican citizens have to fill out a modified version of the FMM when entering and leaving. The airline collects the copy when you leave and immigration takes it when you arrive. The Mexican citizen version is something like half of the one that foreigners fill out.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

circle110 said:


> I found the terminology "visa run" a little confusing as well, and at first I thought the same as you. But, it appears that the OP has gone to Belize and now has a canje for an RT and is now asking about information regarding finalizing the process. I was under the understanding the all of the financial information was given to the consulate in (in this case) Belize for their approval, so I am a little confused as to where the OP really is in the process.
> 
> Dennis82, could you please clarify? - and please don't use the term visa when referring to an FMM because the FMM is a permit, not a visa. The residente temoporal/permanente are the two main visa types. I think being clearer will get you better information since several folks here have been through the same process.


Reading through the whole thread, it appears Dennis initially was just going out of Mexico and back in to restart the clock on a 180 day visitor permit, has done that, but now he is interested in applying for a Residente Temporal visa. Am I right that for the RT he has to return to his home country to apply?


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, you are right! It can be done at "any" consulate... doesn't have to be at his 'home'. The consulate in Laredo seems to be a reasonable/friendly place. Need reservation and all paperwork.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We came in with RPs on day one. We had to provide our financial docs and a letter from the local police that we were decent people. How does that work a) when you visit a consulate which is not in your home country and b) do you need to provide that info every time you renew an RT - or is that renewal simply a formality ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Gatos said:


> We came in with RPs on day one. We had to provide our financial docs and a letter from the local police that we were decent people. How does that work a) when you visit a consulate which is not in your home country and b) do you need to provide that info every time you renew an RT - or is that renewal simply a formality ?


Not all consulates have the requirement for a police report, unless you look slightly suspicious. :wacko:

Did you?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> Not all consulates have the requirement for a police report, unless you look slightly suspicious. :wacko:
> 
> Did you?


Now there is a NON-answer. wacko - Is there a moderator in the room ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> Now there is a NON-answer. wacko - Is there a moderator in the room ?


I'm here, but I see nothing to moderate.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm here, but I see nothing to moderate.


No problem - I took offence at the 'wacko' tag. But perhaps in some views I deserve that. We are all different people, with different experiences and means and different reasons for bringing ourseleves to Mexico. Our experiences / resources would certainly not fit in with the majority here. I'm not judging anybody - there are many areas of life in which we are more wanting. 

Good luck to you all - the time I put into this online chit-chat really should be better applied.

Thanks for all your interactions over time,


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> No problem - I took offence at the 'wacko' tag. But perhaps in some views I deserve that. We are all different people, with different experiences and means and different reasons for bringing ourseleves to Mexico. Our experiences / resources would certainly not fit in with the majority here. I'm not judging anybody - there are many areas of life in which we are more wanting.
> 
> Good luck to you all - the time I put into this online chit-chat really should be better applied.
> 
> Thanks for all your interactions over time,


Sorry to see you go, Gatos. You'll always be welcome here anytime you feel like coming back to chit-chat.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Not all consulates have the requirement for a police report, unless you look slightly suspicious. :wacko:
> 
> Did you?


I was not required to supply a police report, just sign a document stating that I had no criminal record.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> Now there is a NON-answer. wacko - Is there a moderator in the room ?


I assumed his question was intended humorously. Apparently it did not seem so to you.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I assumed his question was intended humorously. Apparently it did not seem so to you.


I don't really have a dog in this fight, but, given the history of these two, I read more into the crossed eyes comment than simple humor.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It was intended to be humorous, but evidently was not received that way.
The answer was there: _Not all consulates require police reports_.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

No information you give Mexico can be verified on the phone. Financial records are not given out to strangers so they really just depend on honest information but I would not want to be caught falsifying information.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

btw my first visa run worked fine. Preparing now the RT as my next step.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

dennis82 said:


> btw my first visa run worked fine. Preparing now the RT as my next step.


Glad to hear it, Dennis! Where did you leave Mexico, and for how long? What questions were you asked upon your re-entry? Good luck with your RT application.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

it was soooo strange actually.

So took a flight from CDMX to Cancun stayed there for a week, then the ADO Bus to the border to belize. Exit was smooth, payed the fee (500 pesos) then entered Belize with no hassle.

Stayed there exact 3 days in a not so great hotel (motel more) in Corozal.

Then went back to the border stamped out of Belize. Then walked towards the border to Mexico, a taxi driver offered to drive me there, he said for 20 US $ (+20 $ for the IMM Officer) he can give me VIP Service, so he took my passport went to Immigration filled out the FMM Form for me, talked to the Officer and 5 mins later i got another 180 days, no questions no nothing.

Took the ADO Bus same day back to Cancun.


----------

